# Seeds to the US



## masterblaster26 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey i live in the states and was lookin to get some seed online. i have used seedboutique before with no problems. I wanted to use doc chronic but found out he recently stopped shipping to the us. Has anyone ordered from any other seedbanks online with success from somewhere besides seedboutique?


----------



## luvdro (Jan 21, 2008)

hey im watching the game but came over to see if it was any new threads and you ask this stupid question sounds to me like that this is some popo **** because if you already have a bank that you has had good  succes with why would need another company huh mmmmmmmmmmmm sounds shady


----------



## masterblaster26 (Jan 21, 2008)

beacause they dont have a good variety of femal seeds. douche bag


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2008)

your post is inappropriate. chill


----------



## masterblaster26 (Jan 22, 2008)

alright well can anyone help me out


----------



## godtea (Jan 22, 2008)

Check out this link ( www.seedbankupdate.com ) 
STAY AWAY FROM   { http://www.potseed.net/ }
Bottom feeding vermin thief


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2008)

there is a rating here too. you have to search for it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2008)

www.drchronic.com


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tell ya what mang if ya want some great F1 beans at a great price you cant go wrong with www.peakseedsbc.com They have a small selection of strain but all are great IMHO. They also have FREE SHIPPING and toss in a pack of 10 beans for FREE.  *


			
				masterblaster26 said:
			
		

> Hey i live in the states and was lookin to get some seed online. i have used seedboutique before with no problems. I wanted to use doc chronic but found out he recently stopped shipping to the us. Has anyone ordered from any other seedbanks online with success from somewhere besides seedboutique?


----------



## masterblaster26 (Jan 22, 2008)

heads up bombbudpuffa drchronic no longer ships to the us


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2008)

masterblaster26 said:
			
		

> heads up bombbudpuffa drchronic no longer ships to the us


You should try anyway...you might be surprised.


----------



## godtea (Jan 24, 2008)

TBG speaks the truth Peakseeds is a good start


----------



## marcnh (Feb 7, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> www.drchronic.com




*Dr Chronics Seeds The fastest Seed bank in the west*

*the worlds finest collection of cannabis seeds under one roof  *

 --***PLEASE NOTE: WE DO NOT SEND CANNABIS SEEDS TO THE USA**--*​


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Feb 9, 2008)

*All about the Doc hes #1*


----------



## marcnh (Feb 9, 2008)

drchronic.com does not ship to the usa. its on the homepage of the site. check out http://www.sanniesshop.com/ i checked out their FAQ and shipping methods, and read about it on other sites.  they also have a conversion for USD which is a good indication that they ship to the usa.  however, they will only take cash and bank draft. seems like a knowledgable breeder to me, and I have read good things on other sites.
It seems like it is getting harder and harder to order seeds in the usa.  I'm going to stock up.


----------

